# Video from our most recent trip to Japan (Hakuba this time)



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Even rocky had a montage!

Hope you enjoy it! (1080p strongly recommended)

Direct Link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYrlDM4vyPk&feature=youtu.be&hd=1


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

that snow looks so fluffy. cool vid!


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool vid. Nothing like putting the first line through pow


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Beeb said:


> Cool vid. Nothing like putting the first line through pow


Indeed, here is the raw video of that run (with audio): Iwatake Powder - YouTube


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

Hearing friends shouting for joy on the powder days make them even better! Haha


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Had a grin from ear to ear whatching it. The run at 1:00 got me goosebumps; awsome :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Gorgeous snow and place.....


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

That was a great edit. Hated watching it though because it made me want to be there so bad. I'm craving a nice powder run. Time to move away from the ice coast for sure.


----------



## Ljohnny (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh my god that powder looks nom nom


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Reede said:


> Indeed, here is the raw video of that run (with audio): Iwatake Powder - YouTube


The snow looks awesome!


----------

